# Fawn's little man



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Our first kidd of the season is a handsome buck. No name as of yet. Any ideas?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I really like the second picture  

Not be be insensitive, but why do his legs go in so many directions?


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

He hasn't quite gotten the hang of his legs. He still wobbles


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Id give either bo-se or selenium vitamin e gel jik...he looks like he could use a little help de-wobblyizing...lol...super cute


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome I will look at the feed stores tomorrow for it. He could definitely use the help.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

VERY cute! I agree, a little Bo-Se will help his legs 

Love his jacket! Fashionable ;D


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks its a sweater sleeve!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, and as for names, how about Peanut? Sorry, I not good at naming :laugh: I end up spending months figuring out their "show" names and still tack on a silly nickname ... so far my nicknames are: Noodles, Momma goat, Patti Cakes, and giant giraffe (lamancha) :laugh:


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I think he looks like a black eyed pea...and for some reason he looks like a bee-bop...although ive never thought of that as aname until i saw him...idk..if u have a noodle u could name him tour of italy...italy for short.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh I love Italy! It's too cute. So is peanut cause he's little. I'm horrible at names too


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

The name Bambi comes to mind


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

He's finally been named peanut!


----------

